# Best value in an Analog-to-Digital converter?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mods: Please put this in the correct area if I have not.

I am looking to convert my Hi8 family videos to DVD, via my iMac. I am looking for the best value and quality. I plan to play the DVD's in my HT with the 1080p PJ on a 110" screen, so I know the quality won't be perfect because of the size but I would like it pretty good.

Anyone have any experience in doing this and what did you use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

There is probably an application for your iMac that will do exactly what you want. I Googled "_best video conversion software for Apple_" and got a ton of results. itunes even has something. If you go the software approach, you should be able to do everything on your iMac.

I can't comment on the quality, but these are free:

http://www.any-video-converter.com/products/for_video_free/

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/free-video-converter/id464195348?mt=12

I hope that this helps!


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

The Canopus (Grass Valley) ADVC110 is a very good little outboard converter. You can feed composite or S-Video from your Hi8 into it along with 2 channel audio and it will deliver AVI to your mac via firewire (i-link). Its resolution is excellent and exceeds anything you'll get from a Hi8 original. It retails for a little over $200US.

http://www.amazon.com/Canopus-77010150100-ADVC110-Converter/dp/B00030ATTO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332280718&sr=8-1

You can also download the users manual and some helpful information on the Grass Valley site:

http://www.grassvalley.com/products/advc110


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I had a thought about this last night. Have you considered using a DVD Recorder? I see them used for <$40, and they are not uncommon. I'm not 100% sure if it would do everything that you want, but it should copy from Hi8 without any problem. Just a thought...


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the great ideas. Which would give the best quality? A DVD recorder or an Analog to digital converter into the iMac and then burn? If I went with the recorder I could always rip the DVD into the iMac to
make fancy movies, right?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Rancho5 said:


> If I went with the recorder I could always rip the DVD into the iMac to
> make fancy movies, right?


I can not think of any reason why you couldn't. If I read the original post correctly, you are copying home movies off of Hi8; this should not trigger the digital copy management system.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Rancho5 said:


> Thanks for the great ideas. Which would give the best quality? A DVD recorder or an Analog to digital converter into the iMac and then burn? If I went with the recorder I could always rip the DVD into the iMac to
> make fancy movies, right?


If you want to import the video into your computer at the best quality, you're way ahead to use an external converter. A DVD _recorder_, though less expensive, will apply considerable MPEG _compression_ to your video before it records it to disk, and then you'll need to do more conversions when you read that disk into your computer (you'll need a DVD ripper for that) and configure it for export. All those conversions come at a cost to the video quality.

The converter I mentioned (ADVC110) sends your computer a very high quality AVI file with little compression and provides the highest quality transfer for the original files (though AVI files do take up some significant space). Additionally, _any_ composite or S-video SD source (e.g., VHS, SD satellite programming, live video from an SD camera, etc.) can be imported that way with the same high quality. You can convert the AVI files to almost any format, including MPEG to be exported to a playable DVD disk. Your computer can also configure the AVI files to other formats for use with portable devices.

Your choice really depends on what you want to do and how you're going to use the result. A DVD recorder will get the video to a disk easier, but importing the compressed contents of a disk to your computer entails more quality loss (some was lost by the DVD recorder in its compression process), and the imported MPEG files don't edit well. If _all _you wanted to do, was transfer the Hi8 to DVD disks, a DVD recorder might be a good choice. If you want to import, edit, and export using your computer, I would go with a separate converter designed for the purpose.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

"All those conversions come at a cost to the video quality."

Very true.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't realize it until I had an Amazon ad come my way, but Canopus also makes a less expensive version of the ADVC110 called the ADVC55 which goes for about $50US less. It looks similar to the ADVC110 in function, but is packaged a little more tacky and might not have all the features of the ADVC110 (the ADVC110, I believe, will feed video both directions and the ADVC doesn't appear to have that capability). You might check the ADVC55 out, also.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006ZSQL4/ref=s9_simh_co_p147_d3_g23_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=1CRFDS7TSVS7PGS3TVE5&pf_rd_t=3201&pf_rd_p=1280661682&pf_rd_i=typ01

http://www.grassvalley.com/products/advc55

I have the predecessor to the ADVC110 and one thing Canopus converters are noted for are no dropped frames, and perfect audio/video sync, as well as their superb video sampling and conversion. Check the Amazon reviews for more info on each if this takes your interest.


----------

